# Correction on my Photo in UAE work visa



## mr.asif87 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am Asiff and i got job offer in Dubai for /snip/ company.Today i got work Visa but instead of my photo someone photo is been attached in visa. I notified the same to the company they said they will check and get back to me.

I have been waiting for this work visa for 2 months now i got the visa with mistakes. Can anyone please tell me the below details.

1. how much time will it take to get visa correctly with photo and other information?
2. Can they do changes on the issued visa(Current one)?
3.Should i need to apply for completely new one?
4.If applied for new work visa how much time will that take? (I don't have time to wait for another two months.)

Please help me with information in this regard and do the needful.

Regards
Asiff


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

My employer made a terrible mistake on my visa and issued me a spouse visa rather than a work visa. They had to take my passport, cancel the first visa and reapply for the correct visa. I was actually working on the incorrect visa for about one month and it was only noticed when I tried to add my DD aged 9 to my visa - of course I couldn't because I was only the spouse of someone and not working. It took a while to get everything sorted out.


----------



## tanvipul (Mar 12, 2014)

*Reply*

Asiff ,

This is Vipul I am also facing the same problem that you had or still going through.

Can you please tell me have you got your corrected work Visa or still waiting for you?

Cell no: xxxxxx

Please help me if you have got the solution.





mr.asif87 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am Asiff and i got job offer in Dubai for /snip/ company.Today i got work Visa but instead of my photo someone photo is been attached in visa. I notified the same to the company they said they will check and get back to me.
> 
> ...


----------

